# Crease in ear



## wyominggrandma

I have a 12 week old puppy that has an ear that I wanted to ask about. Have had GSD before, raise and show Bernese Mountain Dogs and have been showing for over 25 years. Not new to dogs or GSD. But, my puppy has one ear that has a definate crease about 1/2 inch from the base. The base stands up, her ear stands up when her head is back, but usually folds at the crease. Other ear has been up and down, is now at the fold over the head stage. 
Have always had typical GSD ears, up and down, down and up, etc but not had one with the crease across the base of the ear. Should I just watch it and let it go, or should I be concerned about the crease causing a problem with the cartilage?


----------



## KZoppa

is there any noticeable physical damage at the edges where the crease starts like maybe a small piece missing? or when you feel the ear can you feel anything out of the ordinary? 










This is my girl Shasta. She's 8 months old now. Notice her ear at the tip folds over. It will never stand because of damage caused when one of her litter mates got a good bite in. She's missing a small piece of her ear at the edge preventing it from standing fully. Shasta was also 12 weeks old and both her ears were still floppy puppy ears until a couple dys after she came home. Hope that helps you some. But definitely check for any small issues along the edge of the ear. It could help explain any issues.


----------



## wyominggrandma

No, no issues at all, just a lengthwise crease. Would be perfect for a sheltie ear. 
it does stand up when her head is tilted or she is sitting, but when she is just standing, it folds over, the tip almost touches her head.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

She is only 12 weeks so she is in the middle of crazy ear stage. I wouldn't worry about it at this point. It's still very early.


----------



## JKlatsky

I'm curious what you mean by a crease. If it's a true crease you should be able to feel a line...like you would in a creased piece of paper. 

Anka has creases in her ears. She didn't like her ears to touch her crate, and so she would keep them folded back tightly against her head. Her ears were a little thin and alrge, but had been erect since 8 weeks. The crease occurs where the natural fold would be in her ears. I could kick myself for not moving her into a taller crate earlier on and putting a form in the ears. You can feel that there is a cartilage thickening in the ear.

Anka @ 9 weeks. Perfectly erect.









Anka at 12 weeks. Crease already developing.









Anka as a young adult- ears set.









Argos had a hound dog ear that came up perfectly.









Cade had a tip. It righted itself in the end. Although, it is slightly softer than the other ear.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/145073-ear-stages-pictorial.html


----------



## KZoppa

This is Shasta when she was 12 weeks old. 










it could just be a natural crease. Can you post pictures?


----------



## wyominggrandma

Well, Holly's ears are doing great. The ear with the crease is now standing up, the ear that was standing up is now laying on her head pointing right. True Shepherd ears now, changing every day or even every hour. She will be 3 months old in three days.


----------



## KZoppa

ahhhh!!!! i never fully got to experience the crazy puppy ears. Shasta's ears were wonky for a couple days and then WHAM they were both up.


----------



## Koa's Mom

Hi I have a 5 month old whose ear looks just like anka in the second and third photo.Maybe not quite as pronounced, but very noticible.... Standing up, but with a crease in it. Any suggestions for a pup of this age? Thank You!


----------



## Farian

Hi everyone,

My German Shepherd is 16 weeks old and has had both ears up between 11-14 weeks. When he was around 14 week he went under our parked car in the garage and had grease stains all over his head and ears so I washed him. I believe I might have washed his ears too vigurously as I *think* not long after his right ear has a crease in the middle that stops it from standing up.

I have researched GSD ears while teething and saw many photos but none of them resemble the crease that our boy has.

I have attached two photos. One from 11 weeks and another from 16 weeks (recent).

Could I have damaged his right ear while washing off the grease?

(N.B I love him regardless of how his ears look but I am just worried I have hurt and damaged his ear).


----------



## Dante's mom

I wouldn't worry. He is still teething. Dante's will do that as well. He is 20 weeks and still teething. Both pictures are from this week.







.









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

